# Terror Plot Busted - 9/11



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14285388/

Terror Plot busted for 9/11 anniversary ........................OMG

Tami


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Wasn't that terrible? I tell you, this world is crazy! Imagine how all those people on that flight felt. Talk about a close call.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

US Airport Ban on all liquids & gel products: shampoos, deorderants, make-up, perfume, toothpaste etc...
The targeted air lines that were mentioned on MSNBC were, Continental, United, American & British Airways.

Unbelivable.


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

RizFam said:


> US Airport Ban on all liquids & gel products: shampoos, deorderants, make-up, perfume, toothpaste etc...
> The targeted air lines that were mentioned on MSNBC were, Continental, United, American & British Airways.
> 
> Unbelivable.


I was reading baby formula is allowed as long as the parent drinks from the bottle.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It makes me even happier knowing that I'm spending my vacations towing the Outback and not dealing with airlines. Good job to all involved who broke up the terror plot.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MSNBC just reproted that this plot would have involved possibly 10 planes & would have been mass murder of unimaginable proportions.

Yes, Jenn I heard that about the baby formula.


----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

And guess who's flying to the UK next month?







On Continental no less.







DH & I.....................









Do you think my Mum & Dad will let us bury our heads in the sand over at their house indefinitely. At least we'll have had our holiday and will be travelling back considering they were targeting airlines leaving the UK going to USA. I don't feel so bad now..................









BritGirl


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Its a real shame what this world has come to
Just glad they stopped the plot befor it was exacuted 
Security is going to get tougher as time goes on(Why can't we all go camping and just have fun)

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Its a real shame what this world has come to
> Just glad they stopped the plot befor it was exacuted
> Security is going to get tougher as time goes on(Why can't we all go camping and just have fun)
> 
> Don


Exactly Don!

Good Luck BritGirl!

Tami


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I flew back from Seattle on Wednesday evening, so looks like I made back just in time before the new security measures went into place.

Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got word from my brother in Illinios. His daughter, my niece, who's been on a missionary trip to Africa was at Heathrow yesterday. Seems her cell would only work periodically and she could get little word back to mom and dad. Latest word this morning was she was waiting in line almost ready to board on her return trip to Chicago.

Had to repack everything, no carry on luggage.

I imagine she's in the air right now.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Just got word from my brother in Illinios. His daughter, my niece, who's been on a missionary trip to Africa was at Heathrow yesterday. Seems her cell would only work periodically and she could get little word back to mom and dad. Latest word this morning was she was waiting in line almost ready to board on her return trip to Chicago.
> 
> Had to repack everything, no carry on luggage.
> 
> ...


I'm sure everyone will be very relieved once she is home, safe & sound.

Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I always though that there should be no carry on baggage allowed at all except when there is a need like baby stuff or a medical reason. People carry on bags that are too large and they don't fit in the overhead compartments plus it slows everything down getting on and off the plane.

These people only have one purpose in life and that is to kill us. I'm afraid the only to stop it is to kill them first, you can't reason with them they are brainwashed.

I'm so proud of our military service men and women, now if our politicians would just butt out and let them do their job we would all be better off, plus get all those newsmedia people out of the war zones they cause more harm then good.

I know I know I'm very conservative and opinionated but I love this country and I hate those who want to change it. I want my Son and his family to be able to enjoy this great nation like I have. Freedom is not cheap.

God Bless America!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Mum just called with the latest.......

People are actually camping in tents around Heathrow because of delays and cancellations. Some have even missed flights because of a lack of information.

Heathrow is not one of my favourite airports, Gatwick is better to fly into, more organised. I use to work at LGW and they are pretty good at getting info out. But then again, it's been 8 yrs and 9/11 has happened since and it is the busiest season in the UK as schools are only out in the summer for 5 weeks. If you ever have to go to the UK avoid July 25th - September 4th at all costs, all the Brits are heading off somewhere else in Europe for 2 weeks in the sun & they're clogging up the airports.

DH & I are looking forward to our trip, I had lived with the IRA for 28yrs of my life this is no different.

BritGirl


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Oh man. I'm heading down to the states on saturday. Going to Leavenworth, Washington. I hope the border isn't too screwed up. Oh well, as long as I have some Tim Hortons coffee, they'll know I'm Canadian.
> 
> Randy


Eh?










Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

One of the local doctors had two daughters leaving during all that mess, from England. They traveled on separate flights, into Charleston, SC. The first one didn't really notice alot of change, but noticed the TVs were off in the terminal, etc. The second daughter, however, called her mom, reporting that armed forces were everywhere and they were doing extensive searches of all the luggage. AP showed a pic of the first daughter with her mom, at Charleston. I think her poor mom has cancer. She was petrified at the thought of losing her two daughters!! God was definitely looking out for them!
Darlene


----------

